# Acupuncture angelsey Gwynedd area



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi wondering if anyone can recommend a acupuncturist for fertility treatment, taking metformin, clomid. With pcos  

Thanks


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Emses. I live in Anglesey but don't know of an acupuncturist in the area but will keep a look out for you.


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi billy beans I found one, had two treatments so far give anything a go! In menai bridge , where a outs are u


----------

